# fatal error: pci_iov_if.h: No such file or directory



## ap2020 (Jun 23, 2021)

Hi,
I am compiling a driver for sr-iov and need the following header to be included.

```
#include <dev/pci/pci_iov.h>
```
to call pci_iov_attach_name(9) and set the /dev/iov entry.
However, compilation throws a fatal error in the header.

```
/usr/src/sys/dev/pci/pci_iov.h:33:10: fatal error: pci_iov_if.h: No such file or directory.
```
I did not find the missing header file in the /usr/src/sys/dev/pci/ folder. The freebsd/freebsd-src/tree/main/sys/dev/pci folder also does not have the header.
Commenting out pci_iov_if.h in pci_iov.h resolves the compiler error but that may not be the solution.
How can I resolve this error? Does pci_iov_if.h need to be generated?
Version: FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE

Thanks.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jun 25, 2021)

I have only a file

```
/usr/include/dev/pci/pcireg.h
```


----------



## ap2020 (Jun 30, 2021)

ap2020 said:


> Hi,
> I am compiling a driver for sr-iov and need the following header to be included.
> 
> ```
> ...


This is resolved.


----------

